# Pioneer avhp4100 problem



## Bearly Legal (Aug 22, 2010)

hi guys, hopefully someone can help. l have a pioneer avhp4100, last night it turned on normally but then shut off. now all it does is beep with power. no screen, no sound,no button illumination, just beeps. unplugged it multiple times, checked fuses, checked connections, hit reset. Nothing. Any advice is greatly appreciated. :4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bearly Legal said:


> hi guys, hopefully someone can help. l have a pioneer avhp4100, last night it turned on normally but then shut off. now all it does is beep with power. no screen, no sound,no button illumination, just beeps. unplugged it multiple times, checked fuses, checked connections, hit reset. Nothing. Any advice is greatly appreciated. :4-dontkno


 Contact Pioneer.com if its not to old, there is a reset in the face or behind it. use a pin to push it.
Only other thing is some audio shops have a guy who fixes stuff for them, if you have a place around........


----------

